# Worth the money?



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

My puppy is only 14 weeks old and very smart. I however am not the greatest trainer apparently because she isn't fully potty trained, makes people bleed with her biting, sometimes bites when she doesn't get her way not just when she's playing, and only listens when she wants to. Then again she's only a baby. My son's dad who bought her for me decided we were obviously ignorant and told me he set up training for her. I thought it was the private lessons but when i got there found out it was 2 weeks of in house training and then 6 private lessons on how to handle her. I was a little bummed about leaving her but was told it will help a lot to give her a good foundation. Friends are telling me it was a huge waste of money. The trainer has great reviews and i know he knows what he's doing but was it a mistake to leave her there? Will it make enough of a difference to be worth not having her home ? She's down the street so i do get to go see her. If not I would probably cry. I miss my baby already. The trainer is Pete Medina from Golden State k9 academy. Very nice and knowledgeable. He trains for schutzhund and protection. I hope this is actually worth it.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

If the trainer is everything you've been told he is, and you cannot train her then it is probably money well spent. Especially if someone else is picking up the tab.

You really do not want this puppy to continue on the path it is currently heading down.

An untrained GSD is a pita and unhappy at the least, and could become dangerous worst case.

If you wish for you and this dog to get along and behave you owe it to her to train her.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I think she sounded like exactly what 14 week old puppies sound like. To expect her to be anything BUT what you describe would be nuts. Sending her away for training because she's acting like a puppy is overkill... I'm not a fan of sending dogs away for training, ESPECIALLY not puppies. Puppy training is good, necessary in fact, but 99% of it is teaching the OWNER. I also think that the sort of training young puppies need is learning manners and about the world, which they're not going to get in a kennel environment where they're handled an hour or so a day (which is how most of those operations work, though some make special accommodations for young pups). Puppies at that age need more guidance than obedience. 

That being said, it's not going to HURT, so I wouldn't worry/fear too much. But, don't think that YOU did something wrong because your son's father has unrealistic expectations of a baby.

Be prepared: this sort of program is NOT going to completely curb the landsharking, etc. It may help with housetraining and some basic obedience and focus during training time. But teething and being mouthy is a months long phase, not an immediately correctable behavior. I hope they were realistic with you when you met with them. A 14 week old puppy is going to have a short attention span, be mouthy and pushy, and may not be 100% housebroken no matter how many ways you crack the egg.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

At least the kid's dad won't be able to blame me for the biting if this trainer can't stop it either. The guy told me he would teach her a command that means "easy" when she bites hard etc. Luckily he will be giving me lessons to show me how to handle her and maintain her training. The lessons might be all i needed. She is living in a crate in his kitchen. He said she's too young to go out in the kennel. I do like the idea of her coming back fully potty trained but i also miss her and like having her sleep in my room at night. The trainer said this will give her a good foundation.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

It's easier for some people to train GSD's than it is for others.

After you get to really know them you find out how they think and process information. You learn what motivates them and how the individual dog learns and responds according to how you teach or what methods you use.

Every dog is different and what may work for one dog may have to be modified, or another approach altogether taken to transfer the information needed to learn.

It's really fascinating to watch these dogs learn a new task or command.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sorry, imho sending a 14 week old puppy away for training is a concept i simply cannot wrap my head around. she is being a puppy. read, learn, bond, go to puppy kinder-classes...way, way too many things can happen to a dog sent to a trainer. i don't care how good or reputable the trainer is. again, just mho. everybody has to do what they have to do, but i kinda wonder why what your "kid's dad" thinks means so much to you.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

and holy crap, i didn't even see the part about her living in a crate in his kitchen. sorry, i just simply cannot see how that could possibly be good for a 14 week old puppy. puppies learn by having limits set and good behavior rewarded, and shepherd puppies learn VERY fast. and since i assume you are a young woman, i would never allow a man to make me feel as though i was incapable of training my own dog. he sounds quite controlling and you sound a bit resentful. listen to your instincts, they're likely good.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

katieliz said:


> and holy crap, i didn't even see the part about her living in a crate in his kitchen. sorry, i just simply cannot see how that could possibly be good for a 14 week old puppy. puppies learn by having limits set and good behavior rewarded, and shepherd puppies learn VERY fast. and since i assume you are a young woman, i would never allow a man to make me feel as though i was incapable of training my own dog. he sounds quite controlling and you sound a bit resentful. listen to your instincts, they're likely good.


She won't be in the crate all the time. She sleeps in a crate at home as well. I also crate her for an hour or so at a time when I have to go run errands and can't bring her. We were doing puppy classes at Petsmart but they changed trainers on me to one that wasn't very helpful. I was having a hard time just trying to loose leash train her. I also rent a room from my son's dad ( yes i live with my ex. I know how weird that is but there are reasons i ended up here) and he bought the dog although he gave it to my son and I. He sees that the dog bites way too hard, eats through her leash, etc. I know he wants her to learn bite inhibition because she draws blood. Sunday my dad had blood dripping from his hand. I failed at teaching her not to bite too hard. I yelp, or say ouch and she just bites more. I dont think she needed to stay with the trainer but otoh i think i did need the private lessons and that the ex was actually trying to be helpful. 
I am a woman but not young. just not experienced with raising a puppy like Sadie. I only raised one other puppy. She was a sable GSD and honestly it was way easier. She just had a different personality and was more on the submissive side than my Sadie. That was what i expected this time and had no idea just how challenging it could be. I'm not complaining i love my dog. I just definitely needed the lessons from a trainer.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Should've just stuck a toy in her mouth when she bit you...and praised her once she started to bite the toy. After a while, she would've figured out that its better to bite the toy and not you. That way she'd get praise and/or treats for biting the RIGHT thing.

I, as well, would not have sent a 14 week old puppy to someone else to train. I also wouldn't do it to my 3 year old puppy. Its my dog, I will train him the way I want to. On top of that, I don't trust people. I don't trust people when they're dealing with someone else's dog. The fact that they want to do the training "behind closed doors" so to say, is never a good thing. The truth is...many of these types of trainers, will just destroy your dogs will and drive and turn it into a perfectly behaved piece of furniture. And you think you got a great deal because look...your dog behaves! It's not behaving if your dog is just afraid to move or think for fear of what might happen if they make the wrong decision.

The problem with "this guy trains in Schutzhund" is that not everyone trains Schutzhund the right way either. If you look into it a little bit, there are "old school" and "new school" methods...and some are quite a bit more accepted than others. I don't know this trainer for sure, and I'm not going to make any assumptions, but it would always worry me to just give up control of my dog and the type of training it receives to someone else.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What?!

Sending away a 14 week old puppy for training?!

I would NEVER send my dog away for training let alone a puppy!

Now is the time for socializing and bonding! 

When she bites you redirect her to a toy. Say "no" when she bites and hand her a toy to chew on.

It's not uncommon for puppies to not be potty trained at 14 weeks old. What you need to do is take her out every hour. When she potties outside praise her excitedly "good girl" and immediately go back inside, do this every time. That way when she goes outside she knows she needs to potty before she can come back in.

She's not listening to you because she's a puppy! The world is an exciting place for her and she has a short attention span right now.

Her living in a crate in his kitchen really ticks me off. She needs to be out socializing with other people and other dogs. She needs to play and burn off some energy. She needs attention and love.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

martemchik said:


> I, as well, would not have sent a 14 week old puppy to someone else to train. I also wouldn't do it to my 3 year old puppy. Its my dog, I will train him the way I want to. On top of that, I don't trust people. I don't trust people when they're dealing with someone else's dog. The fact that they want to do the training "behind closed doors" so to say, is never a good thing. The truth is...many of these types of trainers, will just destroy your dogs will and drive and turn it into a perfectly behaved piece of furniture.


I feel the same way! I do not trust anyone else with my puppy/dog! 

You never know what is really going on and that makes me worried, nervous and paranoid.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

"worth the money" is the least of what I'd think of when I read about sending a 14 week old off to board & train with someone the owner really doesn't know(training methods). 

I agree with martemchik....just because someone trained in schutzhund doesn't make them a good trainer. But I also don't know this trainer or methods. Hope he is a good one! http://www.casamedinak9.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=33

I sure hope your pup comes back with confidence, are you able to go there often during this two week boarding to be involved in the training? If so, it may be very helpful to you as the handler.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

I try to distract her with a toy. She drops it and continues to bite. I don't think crate training is that unusual. She has a crate here too. It's in my bedroom though and she mostly uses it at night. The one good thing about where she is is that she's down the street from me and I get to see her. I will ask him about the socializing. I know she's around people. She is in the house with a family. I know there are other dogs there. I will ask if she's being socialized. Like i said, i can go over there and visit. I can still go get her. It's only two weeks. Then I get private lessons and if she continues training with him ( not in house) she will eventually learn Shutzhund, tracking, etc.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just wanted to say - before Paisley had lost her baby teeth, she made me bleed on multiple occasions, my husband, and my parents. Those teeth are sharp and GSD's are known to be a mouthy breed. Paisley is still mouthy at 6 months. I think some dogs are just even mouthier than others. She is better, but still pretty mouthy.

Also, I think she also had potty accidents on occasion around 14 weeks. It wasn't often, but it still happened. In fact, she still gets super excited and pees on occasion.

I too couldn't even imagine sending a 14 week old puppy away to training. That is some prime socialization time you are missing out on. I would have looked for other puppy classes besides petsmart.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Did you ever use a flirtpole with her? Who will be the one to train with her in SchH(IPO)? It is very time consuming and addictive. If she will eventually be doing the sport, why not start right now while she's in her sponge stage? Tracking is a great mental exercise and I'd begin it now!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

that's crazy, what in the world will a baby that young learn... If I was that desperate, I would send a dog away for full training after 6 month. Before that time, it's like teaching a chair to do back-flips. As for potty training, we had our last accident at 6 month and usually it was our fault for not taking him outside right after a nap or playtime. At 9 month now, all the crazy puppy stuff and behaviors are gone and over with =0)


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a few questions for you.

Did you want a dog to begin with? If so, did you specifically want a German Shepherd Dog?

Have you ever owned a GSD? Have you ever trained _any_ dog in the past?

Maybe we can be of more help after these questions are answered.

I have a feeling that your son's father bought this dog for you because he thought you needed a dog around the house, not because you wanted a dog.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

WendyV said:


> I try to distract her with a toy. She drops it and continues to bite. I don't think crate training is that unusual. She has a crate here too. It's in my bedroom though and she mostly uses it at night. The one good thing about where she is is that she's down the street from me and I get to see her. I will ask him about the socializing. I know she's around people. She is in the house with a family. I know there are other dogs there. I will ask if she's being socialized. Like i said, i can go over there and visit. I can still go get her. It's only two weeks. Then I get private lessons and if she continues training with him ( not in house) she will eventually learn Shutzhund, tracking, etc.


Are you going to teach her Schutzhund? You should look into it and see what kind of commitment that is. It's not just a once a week training session...

Socializing is getting the dog out and about, introducing it to different situations. It's not necessarily just meeting people and other dogs. From the looks of it...I doubt she'll have that much time outside a kennel/crate. The guy is a professional trainer/breeder. He probably has a lot of dogs around, and generally types of establishments don't have the ability to let the dogs free roam. Lets be serious here...without proper monitoring...your little puppy can get into a lot of trouble with one of his older dogs.

It's not that there is anything wrong with doing this, I just would never do it. Whenever I handle/hold someone else's dog, my biggest worry is always OVER correcting if they start acting out. You don't know the dog, you don't know what its thresholds are, and it can be very easy to destroy that dog's confidence in everyone by one wrong correction. What is the dog/puppy going to think of its owner for allowing some stranger to do that to it? On the other hand, at this point in my boy's life, its not very safe for other's to correct him. A bit too much...and he will go up the leash on someone else. On me...never in a million years, but he is a confident boy and won't take crap from others.

On top of all that...GSD puppies are kind of known to go through a butthead stage at about 6 months of age. That's when they really mature, start to explore a bit more, and just get way more independent. It's usually only after this age that "hardcore" or more strict training begins. Not that housebreaking, sit, down, ect isn't taught before that...but at that age, the dogs tend to decide that its not in their best interest to listen to you and its up to the handler to work through that with the dog. At 14 weeks old, not sure what you'll really get out of the training and depending on the cost...well if its worth $X for you to get a housebroken dog, then its worth it to you. For me, I can housebreak a dog myself and don't need to pay someone else to do that. Same with sit and down and the other simple tasks that a 14 week old is capable of learning.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> I have a few questions for you.
> 
> Did you want a dog to begin with? If so, did you specifically want a German Shepherd Dog?
> *Yes. I was looking for a dog but planned on an older one that my son would be able to play with.*
> ...


I wanted a dog but not necessarily a puppy. He knows I love German Shepherds. However he did pick her out and bring her home. I love her and I do want her but if i had been given a choice from that litter i would probably not have picked her. Why? Because he said the others had scratched up faces. She did not. That tells me she probably did the scratching up and may be the more dominant puppy. I could be wrong about that but she does play rough.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Neko said:


> that's crazy, what in the world will a baby that young learn... If I was that desperate, I would send a dog away for full training after 6 month. Before that time, it's like teaching a chair to do back-flips.


 

That's not true at all. As Jane said, puppies are sponges at that age. I love the 8-16 week age for teaching/shaping behaviors, especially in a dog intended for sport.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OK it sounds to be like it's not really the training that is the issue but that she's a puppy. She sounds pretty normal for a puppy, but not everyone can or wants to handle a puppy. I can't say whether it was a good or bad idea because I don't know the trainer so it's not fair to comment. Lots of people send puppies away (or just don't buy the puppy until it's older...is that really any different?) for foundation or growing out or just not wanting to deal with crate training and house training. I'll probably be getting a puppy or two soon that I train for the breeder from 8 weeks to 4-6 months for someone that wants to buy a dog but doesn't want to deal with baby puppy stuff. I would never send MY puppies away to someone else, but I'm fine raising someone else's puppy, lol!!


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

Liesje said:


> OK it sounds to be like it's not really the training that is the issue but that she's a puppy. She sounds pretty normal for a puppy, but not everyone can or wants to handle a puppy. I can't say whether it was a good or bad idea because I don't know the trainer so it's not fair to comment. Lots of people send puppies away (or just don't buy the puppy until it's older...is that really any different?) for foundation or growing out or just not wanting to deal with crate training and house training. I'll probably be getting a puppy or two soon that I train for the breeder from 8 weeks to 4-6 months for someone that wants to buy a dog but doesn't want to deal with baby puppy stuff. I would never send MY puppies away to someone else, but I'm fine raising someone else's puppy, lol!!


 I did not send her away for being a puppy. Just because i didn't plan on a puppy doesn't mean I'm not willing to do the work. I do however find the training more difficult with her than the one other puppy i have raised. I only wanted the private lessons. Also I understand now that it's normal but my other dog didn't bite as much and never made any one bleed so I did not expect that. I know she will still be mouthy but I'm sure he can help with bite inhibition. I also know a couple people who have puppies around her age that dont bite like she does so I just didn't expect it.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Did you ever use a flirtpole with her? Who will be the one to train with her in SchH(IPO)? It is very time consuming and addictive. If she will eventually be doing the sport, why not start right now while she's in her sponge stage? Tracking is a great mental exercise and I'd begin it now!


 I use a flirt pole with her every day, usually a couple of times plus we play ball. I don't know much about how much training etc goes into Schutzhund and I will find out. I would like her involved in a sport or something. I figured she has to be obedience trained first. I would like her to do tracking. I also think agility would be fun.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wendy I was actually defending you. The type of "training" it sounds like this person is doing IS puppy stuff, not training like for obedience or sport. Crate training, house training, bite inhibition....that is puppy stuff. If you feel you don't have the experience to deal with it, I see nothing wrong in soliciting the help of someone who does. Also having done it myself, it is easier for me as the "trainer" to keep the puppy with me. At least, the stuff I do with my puppies and fosters isn't really conducive to private lessons.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

mspiker03 said:


> Just wanted to say - before Paisley had lost her baby teeth, she made me bleed on multiple occasions, my husband, and my parents. Those teeth are sharp and GSD's are known to be a mouthy breed. Paisley is still mouthy at 6 months. I think some dogs are just even mouthier than others. She is better, but still pretty mouthy.
> 
> Also, I think she also had potty accidents on occasion around 14 weeks. It wasn't often, but it still happened. In fact, she still gets super excited and pees on occasion.
> 
> ...


I was wanting private lessons from this trainer plus wanted to continue the puppy class because it was fun for us to go and see the other puppies. I took her to this guy not knowing I was leaving her. It had already been set up and my ex forgot to mention that it was in house not just private lessons. The trainer said it was best and would give her a good foundation so I did leave her though it was hard. I was told i can come see her.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Wendy I was actually defending you. The type of "training" it sounds like this person is doing IS puppy stuff, not training like for obedience or sport. Crate training, house training, bite inhibition....that is puppy stuff. If you feel you don't have the experience to deal with it, I see nothing wrong in soliciting the help of someone who does. Also having done it myself, it is easier for me as the "trainer" to keep the puppy with me. At least, the stuff I do with my puppies and fosters isn't really conducive to private lessons.


Sorry. I read that as you saying i just decided not to deal with her. I'm trying to read and get ready for work at the same time. Yes right now it's puppy training. After her 2 weeks training and my 6 lessons I will decide whether I have the time and money needed for Schutzhund training. I have no clue what exactly is involved. Then i will have her probably do tracking. If she doesn't do Schutzund I would like to do agility. I am not too concerned about whether or not she competes at anything but I do want her involved in something that will keep her challenged mentally and keep her active, happy, and healthy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Does he have a club? With Schutzhund you'd be better off joining a club. It's usually cheaper and you will have a lot more resources available to you and more support. At this age if you are interested in it I would try out a few clubs. I'd be leery that one person saying a dog is a good prospect at this age is just looking to get you signed up and make $$$ training your dog. While I have no problems with people having others do the "puppy stuff", I personally would not have someone else SchH train the dog. If that's the case you'd be better off buying a trained dog. The trainer should really be the dog's primary handler (you). JMHO


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't take offense to this...but training in Schutzhund, training tracking, training agility, and even just simple obedience is much much much harder/more involved than housebreaking and training a puppy not to bite. I hope your plan isn't to just send your dog off to different places in order to get all this training. Training should be a bonding experience for the both of you, its not just for the dog. It's just confusing to me that you would pay someone to do the basic of the basic to just be able to live with the dog, and yet you plan on doing some of the most time intensive, difficult training by yourself later on? And I'm talking even with the right trainer...those things are super time consuming. Just tracking takes a good hour to two hours a day if you really want to focus on it. Obedience...I train 3 times a week at a club and then do work at home. Agility...you need the obstacles, so its hard to do anywhere but at a training facility but to be competitive it also takes a good once a week if not twice.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Don't take offense to this...but training in Schutzhund, training tracking, training agility, and even just simple obedience is much much much harder/more involved than housebreaking and training a puppy not to bite. I hope your plan isn't to just send your dog off to different places in order to get all this training. Training should be a bonding experience for the both of you, its not just for the dog. It's just confusing to me that you would pay someone to do the basic of the basic to just be able to live with the dog, and yet you plan on doing some of the most time intensive, difficult training by yourself later on? And I'm talking even with the right trainer...those things are super time consuming. Just tracking takes a good hour to two hours a day if you really want to focus on it. Obedience...I train 3 times a week at a club and then do work at home. Agility...you need the obstacles, so its hard to do anywhere but at a training facility but to be competitive it also takes a good once a week if not twice.


I personally chose to have some one teach me to train her through private lessons. The staying 2 weeks wasn't really my choice even though i allowed it. I'm still getting lessons after so that i can work with her myself. I do not plan on having some one else do all the training. Putting in the time wasn't the issue. I don't know if I will do Schutzhund. I honestly don't know what all is involved and if that's what we will end up doing but i see no reason why i can't be taught to train her for agility or another activity. I had no problem teaching her things like fetch, catch a ball, sitting and waiting before playing with the flirt pole, etc. I needed help with the biting, leash training, and some other stuff but i know i can learn to train her properly myself. I'm not worried about whether or not she competes. If we just end up with an agility course in our back yard for fun that's fine with me. What ever i decide to do with her i can put in a couple of hours a day. Most people spend at least that much time in front of the TV every day. We play outside together about that much any way.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Does he have a club? With Schutzhund you'd be better off joining a club. It's usually cheaper and you will have a lot more resources available to you and more support. At this age if you are interested in it I would try out a few clubs. I'd be leery that one person saying a dog is a good prospect at this age is just looking to get you signed up and make $$$ training your dog. While I have no problems with people having others do the "puppy stuff", I personally would not have someone else SchH train the dog. If that's the case you'd be better off buying a trained dog. The trainer should really be the dog's primary handler (you). JMHO


 He does have a club. If we end up choosing to do it I can have him teach me to train her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wendy, are you in contact with the breeder? Were the pups left at the breeder's until 8 weeks? Just curious about the biting. Can you share the pedigree?
I would ask the trainer now to show you some foundation stuff(focus, tracking scent pads, do many restrained recalls with her when you do go there) If you do end up choosing to go w/ IPO sport, now is the time to learn. Some pups that are so obedience trained when young may be a bit inhibited when it comes to doing sport as they mature. I'd rather get the foundation correct so you don't have to unnecessarily fix things.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Wendy, are you in contact with the breeder? Were the pups left at the breeder's until 8 weeks? Just curious about the biting. Can you share the pedigree?
> I would ask the trainer now to show you some foundation stuff(focus, tracking scent pads, do many restrained recalls with her when you do go there) If you do end up choosing to go w/ IPO sport, now is the time to learn. Some pups that are so obedience trained when young may be a bit inhibited when it comes to doing sport as they mature. I'd rather get the foundation correct so you don't have to unnecessarily fix things.


 He brought her home at 7 weeks old which i did think was a little on the young side. I have the breeders number but don't really keep in touch. he said we could bring her to him for shots etc but he lives like 50 miles from here. I still suspect she's the puppy that was scratching up other puppie's faces. She plays too rough with people and puppies and bites too hard. I will talk to him about the foundation stuff and ask him a lot about what exactly is involved.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> That's not true at all. As Jane said, puppies are sponges at that age. I love the 8-16 week age for teaching/shaping behaviors, especially in a dog intended for sport.


I agree we knew basic commands by 14 weeks, but sending a puppy away for 2 weeks to train, unless the owner keeps it up afterwards, by the time the pup is 4-6 month and starting to avoid commands and test you, what good will all that training be? I don't know, it's just my opinion, I rather bond with the pup at that age.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

Neko said:


> I agree we knew basic commands by 14 weeks, but sending a puppy away for 2 weeks to train, unless the owner keeps it up afterwards, by the time the pup is 4-6 month and starting to avoid commands and test you, what good will all that training be? I don't know, it's just my opinion, I rather bond with the pup at that age.


 He is giving me 6 private lessons and I will be keeping up the training. The lessons are all i wanted in the first place. I am considering bringing her home early. I miss her too much.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh yeah, bring her home...GOOD idea!

about the bite inhibition thing...if you redirect and she refuses to listen and comply, then quietly without anger pick her up and put her in the crate. tell her time out. every single time. one of the most powerful tools you have is a shepherd's natural desire to be with their people, and how they detest arousing your displeasure. when she doesn't listen, it's time for a time out. my guess is that it won't take her very long to understand, if she bites she doesn't get to be with you. in all fairness, it sounds as tho she wasn't socialized very well in her first weeks of life, and seven weeks is too early to be separated from her mother/litter. so you might have to work a bit harder. not NEARLY as hard as you'd have to work in any of the training venues you've been talking about tho, lolol...which are truly hard work and take big time commitment.


----------

